# Any good breeders in the Oklahoma City/OKlahoma area?



## folgers23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I'm new to the site but I just wanted to know if there are any good, reputable breeders in the Oklahoma City / Oklahoma area. I'm looking for great history of health and temperament to name a few qualities (probably what everybody looks for lol). I am looking for a family dog so great with kids and invited guests.

Any suggestions are welcomed and appreciated! I am also willing to go to the neighboring states of Oklahoma but will like to limit travel time to 4/5 hours.

Thank You!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a couple of hours south of you (Texaoma area) German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

There is a breeder in Okla that has some vtds dogs and a member on her recommends them but I can't remember the breeder or the member. Let me google and see if I can find it.

Got it! Tidsmore. http://gsdnet.org/ I have no personal experience with them but the member I'm referring to on here has good things about her. I do have experience with Jennifer (vtds) and recommend her. Tidsmore has several of her dogs (vtds downsized and rarely breeds anymore).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not have a Tidemore dog but have "chatted" back and forth with Cynthia about our dogs and a breeding possibility. If I was looking in that area, I would definitely check out her dogs.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I have personally seen tidmore's dogs and talked to Cynthia in person. She is a wonderful woman and she breeds fantastic dogs. Her dogs are very well taken care of and beautiful. I would definitely recommend her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I cant say enough good things about Austerlitz german shepherds. Health testing and titling. I have one of their dogs. Just bred to Sylar. Have 5 wonderful puppies. She has a bitch bred to Sylar now and I think just bred Babsy (one of my pups) to Icarus. She has been breeding for about 20 years and knows her stuff. They are also involved in Schutzhund and she owns Clickety split dog training. 

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Folgers welcome to you! 

I can personally endorse Tidmores Rising Star. I have a Tidmore dog and and she is great. Cynthia has placed several dogs in the OKC area. I know of 2 that are active and respected therapy dogs and a pup just went to a therapy home last week. 

Cynthia is also a personal friend.

This is Zephyr's page, she is one of the therapy dogs working in OKC at the Thorpe Rehab Center. (2) Zephyr »

My little Mayhem is a hoot and a half! She is dog in my avatar doing agility.

Wanted to add the sire of Cynthia's most recent litter is an Austerlitz dog as well. So, I would recommend Austerlitz or Vom Tal Der Schatten even tho I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## folgers23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I really appreciate it! I am now definitely going to contact Tidmores Rising Star!


----------



## folgers23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Hey Folgers welcome to you!
> 
> I can personally endorse Tidmores Rising Star. I have a Tidmore dog and and she is great. Cynthia has placed several dogs in the OKC area. I know of 2 that are active and respected therapy dogs and a pup just went to a therapy home last week.
> 
> ...


Some quick question. We had a rescue German Shepherd when I was younger and it passed away a few years ago, right before I started college. I don't know what kind of bloodlines it had. So I really don't know what Austerlitz or Vom Tal Der Schatten means. Are they different from standard German Shepherds? Or are they THE standard German Shepard? (Hopefully those questions make sense) I tried to look it up but I didn't really understand what they were saying. Does Austerlitz or Vom Tal Der Schatten mean its an East/West German bloodline or does it mean something else? I'm guessing there other types of German Shepherds? And if so do the Austerlitz or Vom Tal Der Schatten have different characteristics between themselves and other types of German Shepherds?

This is our first German Shepherd puppy we are wanting to purchase from a breeder so any kind of tips/help will be very appreciated!

Thank You!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Those are just the name of the kennels. The different type of Shepherd is Showline or working line. Showline is the standard black and tan saddle backs. Working lines are the black or dark colors. 

If you want a family companion then either line will work. For me personally I wanted a working line plus dark sable in color. I live in okc and nothing here or in Texas came close to catching my eye. My advice is don't worry about the distance. Select by pedigree and how accommodating and reputable the breeder is.


----------



## folgers23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You! This helps a lot! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There are 3 basic breeding lines of German Shepherds. American Showlines, West German showlines and working lines. Most people ar emore familiar with the showlines and they are genarally the typical black and tan saddle back dogs. There seems to be more color and marking variety among the working lines. However, many breeders cross breed between the lines so we do see more variation in some breeders. 

Vom Tal Der Schatten is the kennel name and she breeds West German Showlines. 

Austerlitz breeds a combination of West German Showlines and working lines.

Tidmores Rising Star breeds West German Showlines. 

My personal preference is the West German Showline. I like their looks. Each person has their own preference and many here prefer working or American lines.


----------

